# my husband addicted with dating sites...advice needed



## irmawati

Let me tell you my story.
My husband n I met on dating site 4 years ago. we dated for 3 years before finnaly get married and live together. i was living in asia and he is in america, it is long distance relationship. but during 3 years dating he visited me 2 times @a month. 
when i finally moved to america, on dec 2010 i found out he has a girl friend (Maria) in another city who doesnt know he is married. i talked to the women and him. Both of them said to me that they are finish because he said he loves me and choose our marriage. 

After that I found out he joined dating sites and sent message to them seducing them, saying he loves them, they are his princess. he wrote the profile he is single. 
I confront him and he said i am over reacted, jelousy, paranoid, he said those girls are in Filifine so he will not see them. I told him it is still wrong. He said he will quit. 
But he did not.
He closed one account and open another account on other dating site. 

And then I am pregnant.

Then during my pregnancy I found out he and Maria are still connect each other by phone. I was curious why he always deleted his message history n call on his cell...so sometimes i checked on it...and I found a invoice message on the cell from her, saying: hi martini, you make my inbox full. I miz you bla bla bla. 
I was very hurt. They both lying to me. 
They told me they are just friends...but i dont believe it. I check on the billing fracture, they text each other (700 sent and 600something recieved) (I know her phone numbers) and every day they call each others often, sometimes until 60 minutes on one call. 
For me that is not just friend. 
I was very angry. I told him i want a divorce, if he choose her then be with her. I dont even want any alimony. I am young and dont need his money. 
But he didnt want that. He said he will stop it and she said that too. 

That was a month ago. Now I am pregnant 8 months. 
And I found out couple days ago they still texting and calling...
I found out too...he joins another dating site...looking for marriage, saying he is single...sending love letter and chatting with them...
On his YM I found too that he has a woman from facebook, that woman knows he is married but he told her that his marriage having difficulties and he keeps his option open. 
Thats hurt so much.

He wants me to be happy in love woman that he knows before we are married...but how can i be happy knowing he doesnt trully loves me...i told him the dating sites makes me uncomfortable, but regardless that i am hurt and pregnant his child, he still continue it...if he trully loves me he will not do that.

and he and Maria...they keep lying to me...doing things on my back...

i love my husband so much...he is my first lover...i came here to built family and future with him...but i cant live with someone that i cant trust...i feel insecure, less as a person, bitter, full of anger...i stress alot during my pregnancy...now i am worried our baby will have mental issue cause i am stressed out...i ask divorce but he refused that. 
i want to leave, he took away the credit card, the cell, n i have no money cause he control that, i cant even go anywhere cause my family live in another continent...

tell me...i am so confused...what should i do?


----------



## ILoveStars

I would advice you to sit down and tell him this is considered cheating. And it seems he is basically blackmailing you by taking away all your stuff. I would call my family and ask them to come get me. He seems to not be a good man at all.


----------

